# 3 weeks old fry



## Fry lover (Aug 12, 2011)

hi just wanna know what kind of food can i feed my 3weeks old platy fry,i have about 30+ fry both molly and platy fry they have been growing as i have fed them egg yolk and algae wafers they are eating the algae wafers but they dont seem to be interested in the wafers they only nible a little,wat other food cani give them that may interest them:animated_fish_swimm , i heard that u can also feed goldfish pellets but how? please help *c/p*


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

uhmmm... i'm really stumped about that, try fish flakes


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

then betta pellets


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moved thread to proper area.\

You can crush flakes and most livebearer fry will eat that.Or you can get some brine shrimp eggs and hatch them out,or a culture of microworms.

Ive never had levebearers so not exactly sure,but my bettas wont touch anything if it didnt move.


----------

